# Is this bronze cory mating behavior?



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it mating behavior for bronze corys to swim around and swim up and down the glass, and then just sit at the bottom? They have done this twice in one hour.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I think it's just hyperactive cories? The couple of times I've seen mine spawn, the males (3) and the female would dart all around the tank with the males chasing the female. The were rolling all over and around each other. Didn't seem particularly gentle at times.

A male will try to align himself with his pectoral fin sort of in front of the female's mouth in a "T" position (I understand he clamps her barbels with the fin?) with the male being the top of the T. If she is receptive, they both start (especially the male) shaking very intensely. You can see her mouth working as if she's chewing on something. 

Then between her pectoral fins she'll have some eggs expelled and clamped between them. She then starts going rapidly up and down a particular spot on the glass or broad leaves on plants and when ready will press her belly to the glass or plant, sticking the eggs there. 

Sometimes the males won't leave her alone though, and she ends up dropping them as she's going across the sand.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

ok, thanks.


----------



## coryman (Apr 11, 2005)

Anymore pictures or info about bronze cory breeding would still be nice. Thanks


----------

